# my girlfriend turned the ib3s inside out with too much power!



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

My woman was using the stereo in the van and had it up too loud, she turned them inside out and I caught it on camera! Time for more recones 

YouTube - my girlfriend folded the cones on the ib3s

Here is where I was told they pulled IB3s from the FiCar lineup and are switching them to Blue Print Audio HT lineup cuz people keep turning 12's and 15's, less cone area, stiffer, same motor, inside out.

When will IB3s be available? - SSA Car Audio Forum

The quote itself:

[quote name='NDMstang65' date='10 January 2011 - 07:04 PM' timestamp='1294704269' post='741200']
Never coming back to Fi.

Had too many people buying them and slapping them in a ported box...and then yelling at us when they didn't work and turned them inside out.

They're moving over to blueprint drivers (strictly our HT brand) and should be available in 6-8 weeks.
[/quote]


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't lie, I am not impressed with this post.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

aV8ter said:


> Can't lie, I am not impressed with this post.


it has nothing to do with (the) other forum(s)

it just so happens that is the forum where I was told, thats where it was said, so thats where it was quoted from. 

When you read a book or magazine, and so and so quotes so and so, at the end of said book or magazine or news paper, source is given

Hope that changes your view and opinion and now you are impressed with the post as well as video :")

EDIT: in reference to your initial, unedited post of "Can't lie, I am not impressed with this post. I don't particularly care to research into your affairs on other forums."


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

kryptonitewhite said:


> it has nothing to do with (the) other forum(s)
> 
> it just so happens that is the forum where I was told, thats where it was said, so thats where it was quoted from.
> 
> ...




I understand. Not trying to give you flack, it just seemed like you were trying to instigate arguments over here but posting a link to that thread.


I will say it is more/less unprofessional the way the way Scott fired back, but he did have some valid points. 

Sorry for the ninja-edit to lol. I re thought my original post.

You should move over to so subs with bigger motors and throw if you've peaked out on your current setup. Looks fun though.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

nope, not trying to instigate anything... 1/2 my videos are just having fun, it just made me chuckle that 80% of the feedback I get for my weird vids is negative, yet I am being told I am the reason all these people are going out and trying it (no one has told me "sweet man, I'm gonna try that!" but instead "youre dumb, you can't do that") and they are failing, so now, because of me, the lineup has been discontinued under Fi.

Scott fired back? Scott even recognized it and took the time to read/watch it? lol


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Oh, on the thread I posted the link to, not my recent video thread.... gotcha


----------

